

Ask HN: Are there any tools to help me visualize my research? - scied

I spend a lot of time reading research papers and writing summaries-- I currently just have a growing text file of these mini-reviews.<p>I'm looking for a way to better visually organize my work-- mostly by topic, but since many of these papers reference each other I'd like to be able to easily see these connections as well.<p>Any recommendations?
======
dylanhassinger
I'm working on this problem, sign up here to follow along -
<http://zenpad.com>

------
epikur
What, like Mendeley?

<http://www.mendeley.com/>

------
queensnake
Well it's lo-tech, and no visualization, but, I use a wiki. It allows you to
markup, pull out concepts and facts and easily linkify everything. Better than
plain text at least.

------
glimcat
Intranet site, Wordpress install, search function.

Or internet site, if your summaries are of sufficient quality that you
wouldn't be too ashamed to let others see.

------
diggan
A Mediawiki (or other similar wiki software) will probably help you and is
pretty simple to install on a local machine.

------
wenxun
<http://www.pubup.org/>

------
ableal
Look up graph visualization, and see if any of the tools that pop up meets
your needs.

